
Instagram iOS update brings bulk comment deleting; control for mentions, tags - aspenmayer
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/12/instagram-bulk-comment-delete-control-tags-mentions/
======
aspenmayer
Original title too long. It was:

Instagram iOS update brings bulk comment deleting, control for who can mention
or tag you

